
Origami – Design prototyping app by Facebook - jivid
https://www.facebook.com/FacebookforDevelopers/videos/10153628493763553/
======
twvisitavisitb
Why would you make it OSX only?

~~~
jivid
It works on top of Quartz Composer, which is OSX only I believe.

